
US election 2012: hug photo makes social media history - Cbasedlifeform
http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/2012/nov/07/us-election-2012-hug-photo
======
Cbasedlifeform
I guess it was lucky Twitter moved away from RoR ;)

Disclaimer: RoR fan.

